# Mangrove Jack's M29 French Saison yeast



## jc24

Going to use this yeast for the first time tomorrow - any advice on pitching temp and fermentation temps?


----------



## Hambone

I used it. Pitched at 28 and kept it there for the whole ferment. Then a 2 day cold crash.


----------



## jc24

And you were happy with the results at that temp?


----------



## nathang28

I used it for my lilli pilli Saison, fermented at 21c. One week primary then added the lilli pilli fruit and left it for another two weeks. Racked to keg with natural carbonation, sat in the keg for another 4 weeks or so before going into the keezer.

Was somewhat over carbed, so the yeasties kept eating more than usual, so would use a spunding valve for conditioning next time.

The Saison itself was superb. Gave me all the flavours I like in a Saison, the lilli pilli effect was subtle, added some dryness and a bit of rose gold color. Next time will double the fruit to see if it comes through more.


----------



## jc24

Nice! I’ll be adding cucumber to this one so I’m hoping all will go well


----------



## Hambone

Yes you want a high temperature to bring out the esters for a Saison.


----------



## Dylo

My recent experience with this As I’m just crash cooling a saison with this now:

It didn’t look as I would usually expect when rehydrating. I actually thought it was dead yeast but still pitched it due to my unfamiliarity with this strain. Pitched at 26 deg and it was fermenting after 10 hours. Took my brew down to 1.003 over 4 days whilst I slowly ramped to 28 degrees. 

Can definitely taste and smell the saison yeast funk and the dryness, but can’t comment further just yet. 

Have you used it yet?


----------



## mongey

Anyone else used it? I just pitched some yesterday arvo. It’s doing it’s thing 18 hours later. Got it sitting at 24 right now but thinking of pushing it up to 26 or so for more funk.


----------



## Chris Gillott

Any advances on this?
Brewing tomorrow - thinking I'll ferment warm - 26C or so...
Any other suggestions?


----------



## mongey

Chris Gillott said:


> Any advances on this?
> Brewing tomorrow - thinking I'll ferment warm - 26C or so...
> Any other suggestions?


I did a gravity test today 7 days in and it’s tasting good. Fermented at 26. It’s at 1004 now. So if not done pretty close.


----------



## shacked

mongey said:


> I did a gravity test today 7 days in and it’s tasting good. Fermented at 26. It’s at 1004 now. So if not done pretty close.



Give it some time and some heat. It may well go to 1.000 or lower


----------



## mongey

So it’s been 1002 for 3 days. 

In the interest of keeping summer production turning over gonna call it done and bottle to get next batch on. Tastes good. Looking back thinking I should’ve pushed the temp a little more. It’s tsting pretty clean saison funk wise.


----------



## Chris Gillott

I've pushed mine to 28 - its going gangbusters...
I'll report back re flavours once I've given it another try, but the smell in the fermenting fridge is awesome...


----------



## goatchop41

mongey said:


> So it’s been 1002 for 3 days.
> 
> In the interest of keeping summer production turning over gonna call it done and bottle to get next batch on.



This is a terrible idea. You never want to rush a strain like this unless you're kegging, or else you'll run a high risk of ending up with overcarbed bottles, or bottle bombs. Unless you know for sure, you should always assume that every saison yeast has Diastaticus in it, and therefore make sure that gravity readings are stable over the course of a week, with a bump up in temp from what you had as your primary ferment temp.


----------



## mongey

goatchop41 said:


> This is a terrible idea. You never want to rush a strain like this unless you're kegging, or else you'll run a high risk of ending up with overcarbed bottles, or bottle bombs. Unless you know for sure, you should always assume that every saison yeast has Diastaticus in it, and therefore make sure that gravity readings are stable over the course of a week, with a bump up in temp from what you had as your primary ferment temp.


 Cheers. It has been stable for 4 days.

1054 to 1002 for 96% attenuation.

I am pretty confident it’s done. But I can’t bottle till tomorrow anyway so it has another day to change if it’s feeling it.


----------



## ElderNut

I brewed with this one recently. Fermented for 10 days at 22 degrees and then bottle conditioned for 2 weeks (@15 degrees) very nice, lightly estery and wee a bit funky. But at three weeks bottle conditioning it is dramatically improved. There was a real shift away from a tasting a bit yeasty to tasting very fruity with the extra week and clarity was much better too. I really love this yeast as it gives a bit of complexity to the final ale and nice crisp summery flavour. I used pale malt 90%, 10% crystal malt (L45) and First Gold hops to IBU 20. Very lovely beer that I enjoyed immensely. Have a porter with this yeast bottle conditioning at the moment, which I am very excited about. I added brown sugar and orange peel flavouring to it. Should be lovely. 

BTW made a fruit bread with the yeast trub from the porter fermenter and it's sensational.


----------



## mongey

So weekend blew out a little and didn’t bottle till today. So it sat 6 days and stayed 1002. 


Tasted the final hydro sample before bottling and got a bit of furitiness. Apricot was
My first thought. Keen to try one after a couple weeks conditioning.


----------



## kalbarluke

I’ve used it. Attenuated all the way down to 1.000. Fermented in high 20s. Lots of esters: banana, lemon, pepper. Very thin.


----------



## mongey

I’m actually drinking one right now. It’s nice. Doesn’t have the Apricot I thought it had. Some nice funk , def on the tart saison end of the spectrum. Not a huge difference from belle saison which I have used a bunch of times.


----------



## Chris Gillott

Chris Gillott said:


> I've pushed mine to 28 - its going gangbusters...
> I'll report back re flavours once I've given it another try, but the smell in the fermenting fridge is awesome...


Its finished and it is great.
If you like them funky, 28C will get you there without any nasties...
Hmmm - I wonder what 30C would do...


----------

